

How to Use Structure to Become a More Effective Entrepreneur - jasonshen
http://scalablestartup.berkeley.edu/2013/09/18/use-structure-to-become-more-effective-entrepreneur/

======
mijustin
"Eat the frog" is an interesting concept: "Wake up 45 minutes earlier and work
on one of your big action items."

It's so easy to get bogged down in day-to-day tasks and not focus on moving
your product / business forward. Often, all it takes is 30-60 minutes of focus
a day to really make some progress.

~~~
davidwparker
It's based on Brian Tracy's book "Eat that Frog!" which is a great book on
stopping procrastination.

[http://www.amazon.com/Eat-That-Frog-Great-
Procrastinating/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Eat-That-Frog-Great-
Procrastinating/dp/1576754227)

------
WhitneyLand
I would argue it's more important to constantly discover your weaknesses. You
don't have to fix them, just realizing them will let you compensate in any
number of ways.

Most founders have will in spades, but have never had their skills tested in
such in incredibly broad way.

For some structure may be the key to success, for others it's a different
demon. Find it, kill it, or build a wall around it.

------
bmahmood
"The training is nothing! The will is everything!" \- Batman Begins

~~~
thomasfrank09
"The will to act."

Probably my favorite line in the movie. I wrote an article about habits and
willpower a while back based around that line, actually:
[http://collegeinfogeek.com/hack-your-willpower-by-
building-u...](http://collegeinfogeek.com/hack-your-willpower-by-building-
unbreakable-habits/)

------
WalterSear
"15 minutes of physical activity"

Sounds about right.

~~~
jasonshen
Depends on what you're doing in those 15 minutes. I'd argue 15 mins a day is
better than 2 hours, once a week.

~~~
WalterSear
Probably better than 2 hours once a week. However, if the author is going to
make a list of 'ways to be a more effective entrepreneur' and then pay no more
than lip service to daily physical activity, then it's reasonable to question
their authority on the subject.

~~~
jasonshen
Question away. The fact is, many entrepreneurs do not have a habit of regular
exercise - and some of those entrepreneurs are pretty successful! So it's not
like you _have to_ do it. But it definitely helps.

Research shows [1] that you can gain significant benefits from a fairly low
volume of light-to-moderate exercise.

I personally workout A LOT more than 15 minutes a day, but the point of this
post is to create a series of habits that is realistically achievable by the
vast majority of founders.

[1][http://www.amazon.com/First-20-Minutes-Surprising-
Exercise/d...](http://www.amazon.com/First-20-Minutes-Surprising-
Exercise/dp/B00CY5AUYA)

